# Website redesign www.jcsterling.com



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

new website is up. Check it out. Let me know what ya think. I had a lot of technical advice but now I know why i do what I do instead of sittting behind a computer. I have lots of work to do in the description of many of the pieces but with the Philadelphia Furniture show coming up I wanted to have the new site in place .

click on www.jcsterling.com


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Nicely done. Your work is beautiful


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks Monte. Hope you are all geared up for the show season.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

Very cool…Dig your work…I have had one of your coffee tables on my to do list for quite some time…Hope thats cool… mabye when i get my skills together…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good job. John


----------



## vekselmanpeter (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice site! Looks really clean.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good but your work is absolutely beautiful. I love the one of a kind beds and the butterfly bed with the night stands. Just stunning!


----------



## xylosapiens (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful site. Congratulations!


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Stunning work! I hope you get a lot of business out of it. People will definitely see your craftsmanship


----------



## robertpaul (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice and clean with excellent color choices. 
*Five Star*


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

i like it


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for your comments they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

John, congratulations on a having a beautiful website. You make some very nice things. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Shaker (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice website John. Great woodwork and photos too!


----------

